# Chowtawhatchee Bay Bull reds?



## txbonedriver (Nov 17, 2010)

I've fished the schools of bull reds in Pensacola bay the last few years this time of year but have recently moved to Niceville. Does Choctawhatchee bay get the same type of bull red schools? I did some scouting for them in the boat last weekend and will check again tomorrow. Any history of them here or do they stay around P-cola?

I'll post up what I find tomorrow.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Crab island area especially the grass area north of it. Beware, it gets shallow.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

I asked this same Q last season, I don't really remember much response at that time, I think the hot spot for the Bulls here is the Destin Bridge and pass. I'm close to the 331 bridge and have never seen schools like they enjoy in Pensacola bay  their very lucky it appears :yes:. I'd love to find them of course so hope someone spills some beans on this :shifty:!


----------



## tailfisher1979 (Jan 24, 2012)

They do school up in big numbers in choctaw bay. Most of the time I run across them randomly while running spot to spot. Usually the pelicans are going nuts when I see them but they occasionally just show up out of nowhere. Crab Island is good, especially when the water is clear. I like to sight fish them along the edge of the grass and coast guard channel that runs towards Ft. Walton. Nothing like hooking 35-40 pounders in two or three feet of water. Mid Bay Bridge has them occasionally too and Ive seen them all the way to Hogtown Bayou and 331 bridge. One more spot might be the sandbar by the Brooks Bridge in Ft. Walton. Ive heard of some guys hammering them there as well. I went out on the beach during the cold snap and north winds a few days ago and sight fished the beach. They were everywhere on the sandbar. The water was beautiful and could see the bottom plain as day in 20+ ft of water. They were eating whatever plopped in the water. I have decided that is going to be my new favorite wintertime fishery.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

I have found them on the bottom in 30+ feet of water in the bay as well when its cold. Show clearly on the fish finder.


----------



## txbonedriver (Nov 17, 2010)

No luck finding them today. Fished under some of the diving birds off Eglin. No bites on artificial and none showed on the sidescan which usually picks them up well. Going to try tomorrow AM east of mid bay bridge.


----------



## txbonedriver (Nov 17, 2010)

Tried under the bird schools east of mid-bay bridge this AM. Rough getting out there. Lots of birds diving on bait with loons on the surface. No signs of any fish under the birds though. None seen on the surface, fishfinder and sidescan empty, and no strikes. Still had fun but would nice to find some bull reds.


----------



## tailfisher1979 (Jan 24, 2012)

Hit the beach tomorrow if the north wind calms it down.


----------



## txbonedriver (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks Tailfisher. Going to have to wait until the weekend but I'll give that a shot next. Are you fishing along the beach from a boat or shorecasting?


----------



## tailfisher1979 (Jan 24, 2012)

Ive been in a boat. Most of em are on the inside of the outer bar and on the outer sandbar. Sight fishing for them and sharks.


----------



## txbonedriver (Nov 17, 2010)

Sounds like fun trying for them out there. Hopefully the weather is cooperative this weekend.


----------

